# Any waterproof scale recommendations



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I was doing the whole weighing in / weighing out thing previously - but I was getting through scales like a crazy man as they got spattered.

Does anyone have a recommendation on an inexpensive scale with .1g increments than can withstand sitting on a drip tray please?

I seem to recall Bonavita and Hario do some stuff - but I'd rather spend less if possible!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I reckon you would be better off buying 2 or 3 sets of the cheapy ones from Ebay, IP65 rated stuff tends to be more expensive.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hario scales are good but only splash proof. Bit pricey - would only recommend them if you also want them as brew scales.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Hario scales are good but only splash proof. Bit pricey - would only recommend them if you also want them as brew scales.


I have 2 of them but they are not good for espresso - they are perfect brew scales as above. I find them very slow for espresso, i.e as coffee pours out, the scale is measuring like it is trying to catch up, so you never know when to stop the brewing.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

charris said:


> I find them very slow for espresso, i.e as coffee pours out, the scale is measuring like it is trying to catch up, so you never know when to stop the brewing.


Ah that's very interesting. Thanks you may have saved me big £!



froggystyle said:


> I reckon you would be better off buying 2 or 3 sets of the cheapy ones from Ebay, IP65 rated stuff tends to be more expensive.


Maybe I should do this and drop them in a little see through bag!

The last one literally lasted hours!

What are others doing?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

The only waterproof scale I know of is the Bonavita one but it seems it is quite "tall" for measuring espresso output and I do not know if it is quite slow like the Hario. It is even more expensive than the Hario.

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/bonavita-electronic-scale-with-drip-tray

If the drip tray can be removed and it is fast then it could be the perfect espresso scale.


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Just put it in a plastic bag.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The acacia scales are waterproof but also a ton.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Look awesome in a massive overkill kind of a way.

If money was no object I think these'd be on the list!

Amazed there's no IP65 rated scales for under £20 - If you can buy them non-waterproof for £3-4 surely a waterproof enclosure could be made for just a few quid?!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I sealed a set in one the vac pack bags I use for my sous vide water oven. I just didn't evacuate all the air before sealing.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If you check back in the what did the postie bring you thread you'll find a link to the scales I bought recently, due to several different varieties of muppetry they have been drowned in cold water, hot water, coffee and a sloppy mixture of water and coffee grounds when I didn't lock the portafilter in properly and they still work perfectly, they're a 500g/0.01g version and are great for both doing brewed coffee and espresso with a nice fast response time and crucially they don't turn themselves off whilst brewing with the kalita or the v60.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Excellent - thank you.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

These? http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111172234036?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Yep plus one for the above. They come with a plastic see-through tray that when upturned creates a dish the size of the scale. This basically screens the whole surface area of the scale from spritzes and pours and also catches any stray liquid so it can be emptied after the pour.

Fast, accurate (the 0.01 version), versatile and cheap £8 (i think). Delivery up to two weeks from China but well worth the wait.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Epic! Ordering! I think I'll pay the extra £1 for UK stock! So impatient...


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Excellent idea, I've also ordered a second set as a spare, and I still have my AWS 2kg/0.1g blade scales in the drawer too, but those ones are just such a good fit on the Sage drip tray and match it in looks too.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Jon,

the other option (other than Bonavita) is this:

http://acaia.myshopify.com

Again, not cheap.


----------



## Mendis123 (Sep 8, 2014)

A lot of waterproof scales are available in these days. Big sources are amazon and Ebay but a lot of other options are also available from where you can get waterproof scales with best quality.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Only truly waterproof scales are big, bulky and extremely expensive - not really suited for home environment. Slim low profile scales that can be sited under the portafilter are water resistant at best.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Mine are still going strong.


----------



## Mendis123 (Sep 8, 2014)

Agree with that statement waterproof scales are bulky and big in size . But i know about a place from where you can get waterproof scale which are small in size and accurate in results . For more info click here


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice spamming.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Milanski said:


> Mine are still going strong.


Mine died this week. Too much coffee spilt on them.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mendis123 said:


> Agree with that statement waterproof scales are bulky and big in size . But i know about a place from where you can get waterproof scale which are small in size and accurate in results . For more info click here


Not exactly cheap though.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jonc said:


> Mine died this week. Too much coffee spilt on them.


Do you have the tray upturned on them like I do in the pic?? It's impossible for liquid to get to them unless you live in some weird zero gravity household!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Milanski said:


> Do you have the tray upturned on them like I do in the pic?? It's impossible for liquid to get to them unless you live in some weird zero gravity household!


LOL. Just happened on this post when searching for - yes, you guessed it - more scales.

Almost 4 years on and there's still no cheapish, good coffee scales...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Heh, well the next pair of scales I bought after those were the 1st run of Brewistas, £30 from Coffee Hit and they're are still going strong (even still on their original batteries I think!!).

I've just looked and they're £89 on Amazon!? I guess they lost a lot of money on returns from pro cafes, where the steam from underneath killed them...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

My Lunars ended up going through the dishwasher today - the left touch sensor doesn't work, but they still weigh and beep and stuff. Taken the back off to dry them so fingers crossed...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> My Lunars ended up going through the dishwasher today - the left touch sensor doesn't work, but they still weigh and beep and stuff. Taken the back off to dry them so fingers crossed...


Was that intentional??

Surely a wipe down woulda sufficed!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ha at least they'll be clean once the dry out.

Had some Pearls that fell in the waste water bucket at an event and they were OK after a while, and that water was manky.


----------

